# Zinsser Ceiling Paint (1 coat coverage).



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

I tried this the other day and I was pleased with the results.
Goes on pink and dries white and is really thick paint.

Psssst - got it at Lowes for under $24.00 :thumbsup:


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

We used this at a retirement facility extensively.
The food prep and food service areas (6 floors) had a few stains.
A bit of spot-priming with it and one coat did it for us too.

Benjamin Moore dealer for the same price, so why Lowe's again?

But great product, I agree.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

George Z said:


> We used this at a retirement facility extensively.
> The food prep and food service areas (6 floors) had a few stains.
> A bit of spot-priming with it and one coat did it for us too.
> 
> Benjamin Moore dealer for the same price, so why Lowe's again? But great product, I agree.


Lowe's and that other place that sells stuff that is barely paint is where he shops apparently


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

MuraCoat said:


> I tried this the other day and I was pleased with the results.
> Goes on pink and dries white and is really thick paint.
> 
> Psssst - got it at Lowes for under $24.00 :thumbsup:


If you ever spray a ceiling with one of those paints that goes on pink and dries white remember to backroll it all the time because if you don't, it will dry pink.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Do not put it in an area with a lot of humidity like a bathroom. The moisture reactivates the pink.


----------



## Craftworks (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm sure it's great - and I'll try it. but a pro painter tends to get used to working any paint based on wet darker look areas as you work.

clearly made for home owners , as a pro could manage the one coat ability with out the pink agent allowing for the 2 above post mentions to not be an issue .


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

chrisn said:


> Lowe's and that other place that sells stuff that is barely paint is where he shops apparently


When I grow up and start making the $55 an hour like you are making, I will then shop were the big boys shop.  Until then, I have to sell "barely paint" to people who are looking for "barely painters"... :jester:


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

jacob33 said:


> Do not put it in an area with a lot of *humidity like a bathroom*. The moisture reactivates the pink.


*And what brand are you referring to? Glidden? :whistling2:*

According to: Rustoleum.com this paint can be used in bathrooms... 
****************************************************
*OVERVIEW: *Zinsser Ceiling Paint - Paint and Primer In One delivers premium performance in a low-VOC advanced water-base formula. It is ideal for ceilings in kitchens, *bathrooms*, basements, closets and more. Zinsser Ceiling Paint seals water stains and other household stains. It hides imperfections on new or previously painted drywall, plaster, wood, textured and popcorn style acoustic ceilings and painted metal. 

*PRODUCT FEATURES:*







Formulated with Stain Blocking Technology- seals water stains and other household stains







Paint and Primer in One - One Coat Coverage







High hiding, high performance, no splatter formula







Color changing to show coverage – applies pink, dries bright white







Easy to apply, never miss a spot







Mold & mildew resistant finish







Dries in less than one hour to a flat sheen.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Have not tried this paint, but the older ones that went on pink or purple went pretty gray when they dried.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Craftworks said:


> I'm sure it's great - and I'll try it. but a pro painter tends to get used to working any paint based on wet darker look areas as you work.
> 
> clearly made for home owners , as a pro could manage the one coat ability with out the pink agent allowing for the 2 above post mentions to not be an issue .


 
as is Behr


----------



## Craftworks (Apr 2, 2013)

Now that I think back yup I used it once but not this one, my feeling was gee wiz but the finish seemed very dull like that of a low cost contractor paint.
Some times I do want a dull ceiling but I felt no need to pay more for the same end result. 

Now if they mention stain block technology can any one tell me is it the real deal .Does it allow you to not have to Bin prime areas ,does it deal well with flashing. 

I used Lowe's ultra today ( Saturday ) A workable paint - the paint/ primer - these paints to me are old school EXCEPT yes low smell .

Old school is like the oil paints back a time ,you see wile a primer will never hurt, when the oil paints were popular,you could bypass some priming as you could always count on oil paints to adhere and oil paints could be rubbed out and re-coated.

Ben moore was a oil paint you could trust as the next day you could hit once more (second coat) after a rub out. Some other companies oil base paints could ala-gate & did need more dry time..

So i see the Prime / paints of these days are what i remember ,A paint with good adhesion and sand-ability for more coats .the prime /paints can be built up to a nice finish with one main feature as the oil paints , great adhesion.

So what does this have to do with the Zinzer paint I feel as long as it does what is says True stain blocking ? then I am interested 

All in All modern paint have recaptured the confidence of oil base adhesion and stain blocking,
thats a huge step . Especially when you consider how long latex paints were on the market.

--------------
*I used to like this companies paint no one sells it by me .

Muralo Products

http://muralo.com/products/products.php*


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Cool thread.

Goes on pink eh?

We're not in Kansas anymore.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I used it once wasn't particularly impresed.It worked ok.


----------



## Cam3sc (Mar 25, 2013)

Used it in a bathroom once. Home owner called me the next day saying the ceiling is pink...Never again


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

MuraCoat said:


> *And what brand are you referring to? Glidden? :whistling2:*
> 
> According to: Rustoleum.com this paint can be used in bathrooms...
> ****************************************************
> ...


I am guessing that you actually believe everything you read


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

chrisn said:


> I am guessing that you actually believe everything you read


Only on painttalk!:yes:


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

chrisn said:


> *I am guessing* that you actually believe everything you read


Yep!


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

The goes on pink is an okay concept I guess if you were doing a ceiling in low light but I tried it once and it dried so quick by the time I was ready to roll after cut in I could not see the pink hue.


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

chrisn said:


> I am guessing that you actually believe everything you read


I don't believe some painters when they talk, who may be referring to a different brand of paint, that goes on pink and dries white. Ya see, I think that some painters may think that all "paint brands" that go on "Pink and dry white", are "one and the same product, that reacts the same, under moisture conditions" - with no regard that Zinsser is a "different brand than they are referring too".

So, I did a test of the product myself. And despite what the naysayers have stated, after spraying water on the painted area, soaking a multitude of times, the paint remained white. 

During and After photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I was looking at the new zinzer in the store today, they claim it will block water stains. Naturally, I'm a little skeptical about WB paints or primers doing this. 
Zinzer makes some great products though. I've tried the new 123 plus that claims to be the first latex that actually blocks water stains. It worked great for me. Must be the same technology in this new ceiling paint.
I would think the pink would evaporate out of it as it dries. How else does it disappear?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Zinsser

Just saying


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Yikes. The zz's just sound better in my head I guess


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

joshmays1976 said:


> Yikes. The zz's just sound better in my head I guess


 Need to cut some z's!


----------



## alanbarrington (Apr 30, 2013)

mudbone said:


> Need to cut some z's!


Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------

